# Fishing the Brazos River



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm moving from Dayton (where I grew up) over to the Katy area, and need to know if I can run my 21' kenner in the Brazos and if so, where I can launch. Preferrably close to I-10. I've got crappie fever and need to do some perch jerkin' asap.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*No Help*

Well, nobody seemed to respond to your question and I may be full of it but there is a big difference between what you are used to on the Trinity and what the Brazos offers. Brazos is typically muddy, very muddy, red mud and its flow isn't as regulated as Trinity. Brazos doesn't have the miles of sloughs, side creeks, eddies and clear water, etc. Now, I'm sure there are good places somewhere on the Brazos, just not many in the local area.

Hopefully someone will post & take issue with me. As far as running the Kenner, I do know there are a bunch of log jams, stickups and bars, most of which you cannot see because it is MUDDY. Now, I do have a buddy with a flat bottom who used to fish south of 59 on the Brazos and did quite well on catfish.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

I have never fished in a boat only bank fished. No luck and most say you need some sort of boat. Work is right, its a crummy sorta river with alot of debris. Your better off getting an aluminum boat and small motor from craigslist, one you may not mind getting dinged up. It does have it share of fish (state record striper from the brazos), especially channels and flatheads.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

The striper came below the dam at PK.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

If you had a jet drive outboard it would be no problem. You still can run a regular john bout when the water is up, there are some big catfish in the river.
I see people fishing from the bank at the 105 bridge all the time I cross that bridge alot going to my mom's. I have seen people down ther at night fishing with lanterns, they must be catching some thing, they are there alot.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

polekaat said:


> I'm moving from Dayton (where I grew up) over to the Katy area, and need to know if I can run my 21' kenner in the Brazos and if so, where I can launch. Preferrably close to I-10. I've got crappie fever and need to do some perch jerkin' asap.


welcome to my side of town but you ain't getting that Kenner in the Brazos any where around this area. You deff ain't going to be catching crappie either.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

It has been a while but use to fish the Brazos a lot. Like said above good catfish. Have seen a few folks bull doze boat ramps over the years but they were short lived and washed out. We always had to drag our flat bottom in and out. Closest place to Katy to do some crappie jerking would probably be Lake Somerville.


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the information. Looks like it'll just be a longer drive to go fishing now. I think I'll stick to the Trinity since I grew up fishing it and know it pretty well. 

On a side note....it used to be 61 miles from my house to my office...now it's 18.5 miles. MAJOR SHOCK to my system....tiny yard...bigger house, but neighbors right on top of each other...glad I only signed a 1 year lease...This country boy needs his space!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Try bank fishing under the I10 bridge at the waller Austin county border or pm me one day I have access to a pond full of crappie 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Skip the Brazos and drive to Texanna


----------



## Unclet961 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am very lucky to have river front access to the Brazos. We normally set out throw lines and fish for a couple of days. During the day we fish in deep areas along that stretch of the river. My son and I are headed down there later this morning. As far as crappie I have fished there for 40 yrs and have never caught one out of the river. But the funny part is when we seine bait we will have a few small ones in the net as well as small bass. Go fiqure.


----------

